# B&W Zeppelin probleme de son



## conarlebarban (7 Juin 2009)

bonjour , je viens d'avoir l'enceinte de B&W le Zeppelin mais j'ai un GROS probleme. 
Lorsque je connecte mon ipod touch V1 sur la base il est reconnu , le son de la charge se fait bien entendre par les enceintes . Mais lorsque je met une musique , la diode bleue est bien active pour la lecture mais le son ne sort pas ! alors j'ai essayé avec un autre ipod (nano) et la pas de probleme alors je me demande si il serait possible que mon ipod etant jailbreake pourrait poser probleme ? pourrais je avoir de l'aide ? SVP !!!! je veux ecouter ma jolie musique !!!


----------

